# Arrgghhh... Bent Crosscut Tooth On My Japanese Ryoba Saw



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got two bent crosscut teeth on my new (about a week old) Gyokucho Ryoba saw.

The teeth are impulse hardened, and these blades are meant to be replaced instead of sharpened.

Anyone have a suggestion on how to "fix" the bent teeth? I don't care about make them "right" per se. I just want to make sure that they aren't getting in the way.

Can I just try and file them down so there is no set to those two teeth?

This blade has 22 TPI so it is hard to even SEE the individual teeth, let alone actually file them.

Again, I don't care if those two teeth are dead and gone. I' not trying to resurrect them. I just need to figure out what to do so that they don't mess up the cut / kerf, because being bent, they stick out to the side past the set of the other teeth.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they may break off*

But you don't care, right? 
I would get a brass plate or bar, place the saw on top, then with a small flat end punch also brass, or brass rod, tap the tooth down so it's flush with the rest. Turn it over if needed, and do the same on the other side. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might first try laying the blade on some hardwood, and use a small nail set and hammer, and try tapping it flat.



















.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you, woodnthings and cabinet man:

I am not too concerned if those two teeth break off. Since this blade has 22 TPI, and is about 8.5 inches, I figure it already has a lot of teeth.

I will try tapping it flat first and see what that gets me.

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Got them both straight(ish) without breaking them off. Hardest part was figuring out where my wooden mallet was and then being able to actually SEE the bent teeth clearly enough to line up the nail punch on the tip of them. Them teeth are small and my glasses are thick... :nerd:

Made a couple of test cuts after fixing it and it seems to be much better.

Thanks again for the suggestions, gentlemen. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Those suggestions were good. I would probably have just figured out a way to clip off the two offencing tteeth; there are plenty more.


----------

